# Rate The 2022 Royal Rumble PPV



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*A disgrace, a disaster, a complete embarrassment. If it weren't for Rollins and Reigns telling the best story I've seen in decades, I would give it a fucking ZERO!*


----------



## Adapting

Can we go into the negatives?


----------



## Chelsea

Damn it Boss, I feel your pain. Brock and Ronda winning was predictable as hell. Becky/Doudrop and Brock/Lashley were meh. I enjoyed the mixed tag tho and of course the opener. The moment I saw Seth making his Shield entrance wearing his Shield attire I knew I'd love it and I didn't even mind the DQ finish.

I'll say 3 or 4.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

5/10. lol at Rollins/Reigns being best storytelling in decades. It's not even the best of Rollins' feuds in the last year. It was really good though.

Too many bad decisions and matches brought down the good this show had. The mixed tag was probably the best mix of match quality and result... but Rollins/Reigns best match on the show.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

5/10. The results were the right choices but the execution was pretty poor


----------



## sara sad

0/10 and I'm not even joking.

It sucked all the excitement I had for Mania dry.


----------



## emerald-fire

3/10

Reigns vs Rollins - Great match, great storytelling. Best part of the show undoubtedly.

Women's Rumble - No complaints about the winner. Solid final 4. Just wish Sasha Banks was booked to go till somewhere close to the end of the match. Decent match overall.

Lynch vs Doudrop - Was not exciting on paper. Didn't really do much but neither did it harm the show.

Lashley vs Lesnar - Disappointed to say the least. Right result. Terrible story. People are past Reigns vs Lesnar. Don't get why they want to keep running that over and over again. Lashley was made to look really weak. Should have won clean.

Mixed tag match - Very good. Exceeded expectations. 

Men's Rumble - Disgrace. Terrible choice of winner. Uninspired ending. They had Randy Orton, a legend, a hometown hero not even make it to the final 4. Imagine a final 3 of Lesnar, Orton, and McIntyre actually going for a solid 5 minutes. That would have been so tense and exciting. Eliminating Orton the way they did was a mad decision. Drew winning could have still somewhat saved the match but this will now go down as probably the worst Rumble.


----------



## Oracle

4/10 

Opening match obviously the highlight followed by the women rumble the rest well ill never watch or talk about it again


----------



## RapShepard

Rating C, Lesnar didn't need to win the men's. Other than that rest of the show was fine. We know you're just upset Sasha loss


----------



## deadcool

3/10. Terrible PPV.


----------



## Honey Bucket

This was the first ever WWE PPV I watched fro……noPe, I didn’t watch all of it. I stopped after the Miz match but I tuned in before it finished. I saw fhe womens Royal Rumble match.

Got nowt to do with WWE but I love Becky, Brock, and fuuuuuuck sake Where is Bray.


----------



## Ace

1/10 or 0/10 on an objective scale, 3 or 4 on a WWE scale. Opening match was great but ruined by the finish, the rest was forgettable.

I'm glad I don't watch this shit anymore and wont be tuning back again for a while.

Thank Allah for AEW.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> Rating C, Lesnar didn't need to win the men's. Other than that rest of the show was fine. We know you're just upset Sasha loss


*Bullshit. Both rumbles were booked like garbage. No one looked good at all. Becky versus Doudrop was a piece of shit as expected, and Lashley vs Lesnar was underwhelming, though the ending was good.*


----------



## RapShepard

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Bullshit. Both rumbles were booked like garbage. No one looked good at all. Becky versus Doudrop was a piece of shit as expected, and Lashley vs Lesnar was underwhelming, though the ending was good.*


Women's started slow ended good.

Lashley vs Lesnar you like the ending that's a pass. 

You liked the opener. 

So really it's just a filler women's match and the men's Rumble I'm guessing you wasn't into. How'd you feel about the tag match


----------



## Dr. Middy

4 I guess.

Roman/Seth rules outside of the lame ass DQ. Women's Rumble was fun for what it was, I like Becky/Doudrop (but I know I'm bias), Lashley/Lesnar was great until the fuckery happened that killed the match, mixed tag existed for me to watch Maryse be a total MILF, and the men's rumble was a complete bore that was booked horribly.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> Women's started slow ended good.
> 
> Lashley vs Lesnar you like the ending that's a pass.
> 
> You liked the opener.
> 
> So really it's just a filler women's match and the men's Rumble I'm guessing you wasn't into. How'd you feel about the tag match


*Sasha was the only one with any kind of fire in the women's rumble until Rousey got in, so I strongly disagree with the started slow part. It only went downhill from there. And I know you're not acting like I'm the only person that didn't like the men's Rumble when everybody was falling asleep in the main thread. There was a tag match? I must have skipped it.*


----------



## RapShepard

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Sasha was the only one with any kind of fire in the women's rumble until Rousey got in, so I strongly disagree with the started slow part. It only went downhill from there. And I know you're not acting like I'm the only person that didn't like the men's Rumble when everybody was falling asleep in the main thread. There was a tag match? I must have skipped it.*




I said the men's was underwhelming. But we both know you live and die on your favorites. A abomination and great show could very well live or die on did Sasha win or not. Already said you liked the 2 men's matches to some degree. So the abomination talk is clearly you overreacting because Sasha got snuffer early.


----------



## bmack086

It felt like everything and everyone just mailed this show in after Rollins/Reigns. Which is a recurring theme, btw. How often is Rollins in the best match of night and sometimes the only good match of the night. Just keeps happening every “premium event”.

I didn’t watch the women’s stuff. Brock/Lashley seemed kind of lifeless and has no rewatch value. The mixed tag was what it was. You could have predicted that booking going in.

And the men’s Rumble was up there with the worst of all time. Brock was a good winner - perhaps the only guy that could have won? But, the booking was horrid. Some of the bigger names and the surprises - Bunny/Shane - should have entered earlier to provide some energy and more balance. And too many guys had anticlimactic exits. Orton, AJ, Big E.

The Omos was shit was utterly boring - can we just please speed up his inevitable descent to comedy jobber? He clearly offers nothing but height. Everything was flat, including the fans. Bad show. Maybe a 3 just because Rollins & Reigns was that good.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> I said the men's was underwhelming. But we both know you live and die on your favorites. A abomination and great show could very well live or die on did Sasha win or not. Already said you liked the 2 men's matches to some degree. So the abomination talk is clearly you overreacting because Sasha got snuffer early.


*That's not true at all because Reigns could have lost and I would have felt the same way I do about the opening match. Sasha could have gotten a meaningful elimination by Charlotte 30 minutes into the rumble and I would have been fine with it. Instead, she was eliminated within 10 minutes by Zelina in a throwaway segment when they're on separate shows. That's fucking stupid. I have no problem with my faves losing when it makes sense. You have never seen me in 7 years sit here and say Sasha needs to win everything. *


----------



## Stellar

It's a 3. Wasn't a good start to the "road to WrestleMania". Rumble winners should have been people that NEEDED the win to get opportunities. WWE would have still benefited from Lesnar and Ronda being involved in WM plans.

The action in the Reigns vs. Rollins and Lashley vs. Lesnar matches is what kept RR from being lower than a 3 for me. Well, plus seeing Nikki Bella again.


----------



## Asuka842

It was awful. One of the worst RR shows in a long time. It basically is everything bad about WWE booking and creative all in one night.


----------



## Spartan117

I give it a 5. Very mediocre show overall since it was a 2 match card (both world title matches are the only ones that delivered). The Rumble shows have been disappointing since they introduced a second Rumble. Way too long. It used to be we had a really tight 3 hour show. Now it feels like a long 4 hour one and pretty much never delivers.


----------



## RapShepard

The Legit Lioness said:


> *That's not true at all because Reigns could have lost and I would have felt the same way I do about the opening match. Sasha could have gotten a meaningful elimination by Charlotte 30 minutes into the rumble and I would have been fine with it. Instead, she was eliminated within 10 minutes by Zelina in a throwaway segment when they're on separate shows. That's fucking stupid. I have no problem with my faves losing when it makes sense. You have never seen me in 7 years sit here and say Sasha needs to win everything. *


But ultimately your main frustration is you think Sasha needed a better elimination in a battle royale [emoji2379]. It's not like it's s a gag elimination that will stick with her for the highlight reel like Maven on Taker. All I'd argue is that her early elimination showed Bianca isn't at a point to string a large portion of the Rumble along.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

4/10

*Pros*

Yay for Rollins/Reigns. Some of the women's surprises were cool. They treated Mickie better than I expected. Maryse did her first actual wrestling since her first run in the company. Sasha did the splits. Ronda winning means the women's division probably gets treated better again.

*Cons*

Sasha getting binned too early. Ronda's strikes looked WAYYYYY too weak. Becky/Doudrop was meh. Mania sign caught on fire. Brock/Lashley was half-speed and a real letdown for what I was expecting. Men's Rumble was a dull pile of crap. All the surprises bar Shane was spoiled, but it's not like they were great surprises to begin with. Brock winning shows a major lack of imagination. Big E was made to look like a chump. Kofi fucked up.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> But ultimately your main frustration is you think Sasha needed a better elimination in a battle royale [emoji2379]. It's not like it's s a gag elimination that will stick with her for the highlight reel like Maven on Taker.


*It's not about it being a gag. It's about it being a meaningless elimination on the Road to WrestleMania after she rushed a return and was lined up to face Charlotte. They've been practicing the match for the past 2 months. She's the only credible contender on SmackDown that would create a marquee WrestleMania main event. You don't have a floundering mid carder toss her in 10 minutes.*



> All I'd argue is that her early elimination showed Bianca isn't at a point to string a large portion of the Rumble along.


*What are you talking about? Bianca carried the rumble with Alexa Bliss for 30 minutes in 2020. How can you not see that this is the fault of the agents? They made NO ONE look good.*


----------



## RapShepard

The Legit Lioness said:


> *It's not about it being a gag. It's about it being a meaningless elimination on the Road to WrestleMania after she rushed a return and was lined up to face Charlotte. They've been practicing the match for the past 2 months. She's the only credible contender on SmackDown that would create a marquee main event. You don't have a floundering mid carder toss her in 10 minutes.
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? Bianca carried the rumble with Alexa Bliss for 30 minutes in 2020. How can you not see that this is the fault of the agents? They made NO ONE look good.*


Some combination of Bayley, Charlotte, and Sasha will do the SmackDown women's title justice at Mania. Unless they go triple threat 2, which maybe Boss n Hug go for a 2nd tag reign lol. 

This year Bianca didn't do a good job being the connector piece to win the legit workers came. I mean she was telegraphing entrances and everything. Still deserves a top spot, but she was fucking up beyond booking


----------



## Araragi

Found it pretty uninteresting overall. The opener was good but the rest of the show more or less faded in to the background for me once Banks was eliminated early and Asuka's music never hit. Briefly got my attention for the WWE championship match and it was underwhelming. Nearly fell asleep during the men's rumble. meh/10


----------



## Honey Bucket

Quick answer after both.

The mens RR was instantly forgettable, even after the Brock shit.

I marked out (ugh) a bit for Ronda because my niece fucking loves her, and I can’t wait to see her reaction. Apart from that, fuck it all. Nothing, apart from Lita’s return and I think Biance Belair showing them all how it’s done.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Once the Rollins/Reigns match ended, I thought we were on our way to a great, or at the very least, very good show. Not everything is going to be great on a 4 hour show. But after the opening match it was a pretty steep and steady decline from that moment on.

Rollins/Reigns was great from the entrances to the post-match attack by Reigns with the chair and finally getting revenge on Seth by even hitting Rollins in the back the same way Seth did to Reigns when they broke up the Shield. Wonderful story-telling pre-match, match, and post-match. They had the crowd in the palm of their hands in all three of those phases.

The Women's Rumble would've been alittle better if some of those older acts lasted longer than 30 seconds. Fans haven't seen these people on TV in YEARS, they enter the ring, and are gone a minute later. WTF? I'm not saying for any of them to win or even last the entire match, but no reason why some of them couldn't have been in there for 10-15 mins or so. Strange booking.

I was pumped for Lashley/Brock going into it, but it was a disappointment. I don't even have an issue with the finish, because Brock was either winning that clean or Lashley was winning dirty to protect Brock. But the match itself was a BIG disappointment.

The Men's Rumble was in a word...boring. Brock winning was predictable. Him entering at 30 was predictable. But even so, the match still could've been alot more entertaining even with a predictable finish. But, it wasn't. Waaaaaay too many mid-carders in the match that the fans care little about. One of the most boring Rumble matches ever.


----------



## adamclark52

10/10 

two legita winning the Rumbles

good shit


----------



## GDGamer

That was a god awful ppv. I took a break from WWE and this was the first event I watched because it's the rumble and Lashley vs Lesnar was a dream match. This company does not know what it's doing anymore. They just keep going to the same well and it's been dry for a while now.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> Women's started slow ended good.
> 
> Lashley vs Lesnar you like the ending that's a pass.
> 
> You liked the opener.
> 
> So really it's just a filler women's match and the men's Rumble I'm guessing you wasn't into. How'd you feel about the tag match


i just realised… Rap is the LICC of WWE 

the ying to my yang

i’m reading on twitter people were not into this show


----------



## justinkjones1993

It was an okay show, the predictability is what hurt it. 

I'm just relieved Big E or some other goof didn't win the rumble. Rousey and Lesnar were the correct decisions. 

Seth/Reigns was a masterpiece in psychology. That's how you tell a story folks.

Becky and Doudrop was the absolute shits. Horrible. Doudrop or "Piper" or whatever her name is absolutely sucks. No charisma at all and crowd was dead.

The men's rumble was horrible until like number 18 or so, when Drew and Kevin Owens showed up. I just kept thinking "my God this roster is WEAK!".

And everybody should have known if Brock was gonna lose, he wasn't gonna lose clean.


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i just realised… Rap is the LICC of WWE
> 
> the ying to my yang
> 
> i’m reading on twitter people were not into this show


It was a C to max show with folk acting like WWE doing shenanigans or giving the Rumble win to a firmly established stars isn't the ordinary.


----------



## Magicman38

I only watched the Lesnar/Lashley match and the Men’s Rumble. And both were so predictable and not in a good way. Until the company stops revolving around Reigns and Lesnar, things aren’t going to get better.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

The Royal Rumble was better than expected. I was going to only watch women's rumble and Lynch match but watched the whole thing.

Seth vs Roman was match of the night. I have hated Rollins gimmick for over a year now but him coming out to the Shield music and attire was great story telling. This whole match was handled really well overall much to my surprise.

Women's rumble was what I expected after the Ronda rumors, but at least she won and it wasn't Sasha, Charlotte, Bianca, Lita, etc. Alexa was no where to be found so I didn't really care at the end. Ronda didn't look good tonight though, no intensity like she had years ago. Probably doesn't give a fuck. Zelina Vega is my hero tonight for eliminating Banks, and especially so early on. Flair getting tons of offense and eliminating Ripley and Belair was ridiculous but expected as usual. Mickie coming out with Impact belt and music was predictable and very cool. Hoping the end result is Ronda vs Becky at WM with Becky face turning.

Lynch vs Doudrop wasn't a great match but it served its purpose. The Rock bottom off the 2nd rope was cool and I'm glad Becky won clean. Hearing her say straight fire a few times tonight is a good sign and hopeful evolution of her bad gimmick she has now.

Lesnar Lashley was whatever as a match and Heyman screwing Brock should have happened at WM, but they did a good job with it here. 

Beth/Edge vs Miz/Maryse was better than expected but predictable. 

Men's rumble was also predictable after Brock lost belt. Worst match of the night with too much comedy gimmicks in the middle getting serious offense, looked like an AEW battle royale for a moment. Wasn't bad though and Brock or Drew were the only 2 serious contenders in it to begin with.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

The last five opponents in the Royal Rumble included 3 of my least favorite wrestlers of all time.....Surprised Stephanie or HHH didn't come in.


----------



## La Parka

Outside of Reigns and Rollins the show was quite poor.

The women’s rumble was really sloppy but had stand out performances. The nostalgia acts could’ve been better. Cameron? Summer Rae? Sarah Logan? I don’t think there was a single memorable moment that any of these 3 ladies had in their career. Ivory was a good one, Molly worked because it got Nikki over as a heel.

The men’s rumble has a great winner but the match was tortuous. More than half the field will likely be competing on the pre show at WrestleMania. WWE seems insistent on pushing Omos but he’s really not ready. He moves around so awkwardly and his facial expressions look like somethin a bugs bunny villain would do.

Lashley and Lesnar was incredibly disappointing. Too short and the finish worked for the story but Lashley and Brock shouldn’t ever be used as something to prop up another feud.


----------



## Goku

It's not a PPV anymore, it's a premium live event. You get what you pay for. Well except the fans in attendance. They git fooked.


----------



## SPCDRI

The intergender tag was pure pre-show filler and didn't need to be on the show, all 3 title matches were television match quality snoozers and both rumble matches were pitifully easy to predict, didn't get any new people over, put a bunch of people under and there were no high quality debuts or main roster introductions from NXT. That's going to be a 0 from me only because that's as low as I can give it. Its as bad Royal Rumble PPV as I'd seen in years.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

1

None of the matches were overly amazing, I was fairly bored through everything, including both rumbles. Predictable winners.


----------



## Jnewt

Two World title matches that ended with bullshit. Two rumble matches that were won by people who could have just come out on monday and said "I want X at mania!". That Becky Doudrop shit show. Damn.. Was the Miz and Maryse match really the highlight of this show? 2/10.


----------



## FriedTofu

4/10

I feel like the results were correct but journey was either shit or the finish was shit for a majority of them. 

Rollins and Reigns was a good match with the correct outcome but the DQ finish was stupid. 

Ronda winning was correct but they didn't do much with her and Shayna with them both in the final 4. Sasha was eliminated too early. Too many cameos in the women's rumble but they at least had storylines and moments for the non-main eventers with Naomi/Sonya and silly Nattie getting thrown over the top rope twice gimmick, Nikki ASH fighting Mighty Molly. Even the Bellas had memorable spots in the rumble. The women had a division that barely had enough active personnel to fill the 30 spots told more stories than the men's rumble. Men's rumble was everybody ganging up on Omos and Sami/Knoxville and.... what else? Kofi botched his gimmick. Everybody else is just there stalling until Brock arrive.

Becky/Doudrop was ok. Just another filler for Becky until Mania. At least it was a decisive finish.

Brock vs Lashley was good for the template of a Brock PPV match. The random interference was just cheap. Similar to how they rob us of a decent finish from the opener.

The mixed tag match was fun but maybe could have been shorter. Maryse getting in some offence towards the end was a surprise. Nice double spear and glam slam finish.

When the only match that met expectations is the mix-tag piss break match that dragged a little too long, this PPV is a disappointment.


----------



## Fergal

If u haven't watched it yet just don't watch it 
Only thing worth checking out was Reigns vs Rollins title match 
Lashley vs Lesnar didn't entertain me as I hoped match was too short 
The rumble match was terrible and boring


----------



## ThirdMan

Catalanotto said:


> Predictable winners.





Catalanotto said:


> 1. Men's Royal Rumble: *Randy Orton* (1 point)
> 2. Women's Royal Rumble *Ronda Rousey* (3 Points)
> 3.* Brock Lesnar *(c) vs. Bobby Lashley [WWE Championship] (4 Points)
> 4.* Roman Reigns* (c) vs. Seth Rollins [Universal Championship] ( 6 Points)
> 5. *Becky Lynch* (c) vs. Doudrop [SmackDown Championship] (5 Points)
> 6. *Edge & Beth Phoenix* vs. Miz & Maryse (2 Points)


You only correctly predicted three of the six matches.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Both Rumble matches lacked pacing and the general in built intensity the match brings there simply was a void of emotion with rushed eliminations to me.

Roman/Seth was the MOTN and the only match that had a structured and well paced performance with the appropriate Ring IQ to sell it even with a DQ result.

Grit vs It Couple was decent too i might add.


----------



## AlexfromAus

3/10 from me. As often is the case with WWE title matches now, the standard was great but hard to invest in, particular is when two of them were heel v heel. We all knew it was leading to Reigns v Lesnar (again) so the suspense really wasn’t there. Edge/Beth v Miz/Maryse was good with a fun ending.

I thought women’s rumble was very well done, good mix of nostalgia and present day, though some NXT calls up instead of say Summer Rae or Cameron would’ve worked. Men’s was ordinary with the exception of Styles, the majority felt like a standard RAW v Smackdown mid card Battle Royal and the inevitable wait for Lesnar’s music to hit. Again, an NXT call up surely would’ve been more beneficial than let’s say Bad Bunny, or someone like Finn Balor or Apollo Crews. Would’ve liked to have seen more from Randy and Riddle.


----------



## Seafort

(4/10). Would have rated it 6 or maybe even 7 but for the ending.


----------



## Jbardo37

From what I saw.

Rollins v Reigns was good
Brock v Lashley was disappointing

The mens rumble was absolute trash, one of the worst I have ever seen, AJ eliminated by a jobber, No Walter, Breakker or LA Knight, too many jobbers and so predictable Brock is number 30 and wins it, which he didn’t need at all. Just absolute garbage.

3/10 based on them 3 matches.


----------



## Freelancer

0, it was god awful and so predictable. I wish I would of spent the time sleeping. How do people still watch this?


----------



## Jbardo37

Freelancer said:


> 0, it was god awful and so predictable. I wish I would of spent the time sleeping. How do people still watch this?


I stopped watched wwe ages ago but stupidly watched the 3 matches I mentioned above, the mens rumble was a disgrace and I will never be stupid enough to go back to this trash without reading results first again.


----------



## Freelancer

Jbardo37 said:


> I stopped watched wwe ages ago but stupidly watched the 3 matches I mentioned above, the mens rumble was a disgrace and I will never be stupid enough to go back to this trash without reading results first again.


Same. I quit watching a few years ago but decided to watch the Rumble. I was quickly reminded why I quit watching in the first place.


----------



## DUD

The mixed tag match was what it needed to be as was Becky and Doudrop.

Roman Reigns snapping in his match was a good way to build heat for him and leads to a side story going in to WrestleMania.

Whilst it was obvious Ronda Rousey was going to win when she came out they booked the eliminations in a good way to mitigate any negative crowd reaction and we could still see her and Charlotte given they didn't 'lock up'.

The men's Royal Rumble was just a waste of everybody's time and indicative of how poor the creative has become.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@RapShepard I just realized you meant MIXED tag team match. I was over here thinking I missed the Usos or something. Yes, Maryse showed up and showed out. Beth...not so much.*


----------



## RapShepard

The Legit Lioness said:


> *@RapShepard I just realized you meant MIXED tag team match. I was over here thinking I missed the Usos or something. Yes, Maryse showed up and showed out. Beth...not so much.*


Lol it happens, it was better than I thought though I the ending was cheesy. It's something hilarious about Miz and Maryse being the designated "put this couple over" couple. I half expect to see them put over Bianca and Montez here shortly


----------



## Seth Grimes

Great opener but I wasn't super happy with the DQ finish, although I do realise they did that because they can now continue the Reigns can't beat Rollins storyline, and I guess it was part of the whole Rollins getting into Reigns head, which I guess is okay. The match itself was great, though. Woman's Rumble was yeah, just the winners are always super predictable because outside of the champions there's usually only 2 people that can even possibly win it at the time. Ronda with maybe biggest pop of the night? Don't give a fuck for watching Doudrop so I skipped it, Lashley vs Brock was alright. Men's Rumble was decent too, but I just hate that so many spots are filled by people who you just 100% know aren't adding to it. Gable and Otis you know for a fact aren't winning it, and they're not over, so the crowd won't be clamouring to see them. Why not use those two slots on someone you know won't win it, but at least the fans will enjoy the entrant, so for example Ciampa or Bron Breaker. Fuck, bring back some sort of legend? Hire Bray Wyatt for the Rumble alone if possible. You really can't get Cena back for the Rumble? Edge, the fucking ultimate opportunist doesn't do double duty and enter, even though Brock does? But yeah, terrible ending imo, Brock comes down, and oh he wins and makes everyone look like a bitch. I get it, a lot of people like Brock, and we've seen people relentlessly talk about x wrestler that buries people, or is protected heavily. Who is more protected than Lesnar? Although it was good, Lesnar being in that main even at at Day 1 changed the entire match. I'm just so tired of watching Lesnar be booked to look the strongest guy in the industry, especially when he can't put on many good matches. The Rumble would have been 1000x better if we ended up with a final four of Orton, Riddle, AJ and Big E. Giving any of those 4 the win would have been more beneficial. Lesnar needs to be taken out of title matches, the guy is an attraction so he can come back for the PPV's to have a fight with someone, but I'm just not sure why he needs any belts, or to constantly win everything in a dominant fashion.


----------



## rollinsnation91

Rollins-Reigns had the best story progression i've seen in this PPV. Good booking in today's standards. The women's rumble did way better and Rhea totally shined in that too. Lashley-Lesnar was predictable and Men's rumble was terrible except for that Orton pop, Bad Bunny (He could have an alternative career too, he wasnt that bad) & AJ did good but bad booking overall. A small Lesnar-Drew showdown but Drew doesnt have the chance. Kingston botched spot. Rating: 2/10


----------



## NFT Wrestling League

Genuine embarrassment. Vince should hang his head in shame.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> Lol it happens, it was better than I thought though I the ending was cheesy. It's something hilarious about Miz and Maryse being the designated "put this couple over" couple. I half expect to see them put over Bianca and Montez here shortly


*I'd... actually like to see that.*


----------



## Freelancer

It's funny how obvious it is that Vince doesn't care about Balor and Cesaro.


----------



## Chris Herrichico

*Haha, what a shit show ....Greetings from over here at the AEW camp, where you get matches like Hangman vs Danielson and feuds like MJF vs Punk.*


----------



## Magicman38

“Brock vs Roman is such good shit!!!!”


----------



## THE_OD

6/10
Reigns vs Rollins was great and told a good story. As impossible as it was, the mark in me wanted Dean Ambroses music to hit at the end 

Womens Rumble was pretty good. There actually were some mini feuds and entertaining spots, as a rumble dictates. Too many fillers who just arrived and got eliminated, but otherwise good. I always avoid spoilers around Rumble time, so Rouseys return was a big shock to me.
Will be disappointed if they build to a Charlotte feud. There is so much history between Rousey and Becky to tap into. With reversed roles Ronda can also claim that Becky cheated, due to the botched finish of their last match.

Becky vs Doughdrop was meh.

Lashley vs Lesnar started ok, and the screwjob made sense to keep them strong. Just wanted them to have a slightly longer match. Its disappointing that we finally got them to face off, and then we dont get to see more of it.

Maryses butt was on tv, and that's good. Guess there were others in the ring too? Dunno, dont care.


Mens rumble is the worst since 2015. There were no interesting interactions, no micro feuds and storylines building in the match. Just random people doing random stuff.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

ThirdMan said:


> You only correctly predicted three of the six matches.



Predicting Roman to lose wasn’t something that most would think, it was a dumb ending.

Brock and Lashley could have gone either way, picked Randy just cuz it was his hometown and the only other choice I felt ok about if Brock wasn’t in it, obviously wasn’t sure if Brock would win or lose his match. If I felt confident enough Brock would lose, he’d be the obvious choice, I think most would agree. Once his music hit…yep, there it is.


----------



## MIZizAwesome

Man y'all are rough on enjoying wrestling. Who cares if it's predictable. Most of us are grown ass men ofc we can see stuff coming. Just enjoy the product or don't watch it


----------



## FrankieDs316

I give it a 7/10. I always enjoy the rumble PPV. Just wish the execution would have been better. I do think the women's rumble should of closed.


----------



## thorn123

Mentioned this is another thread … fits here

Ronda being in and winning the RR made mainstream news here in Australia. Should have ended the show.
We know who the biggest star in the fed is now.


----------



## Well You Know

I went to the event and had a great time. 

The Rollins/Reigns match was incredible except for the ending. I wish that would have been more creative or Rollins going over. 

The women's Rumble was a really good match. When the Rousey rumors heated up leading to the event I think everyone knew what was in store, but it was still done pretty well. 

The Becky Lynch/Doudrop match was ok but pretty forgettable. 

The mixed tag match with Edge and Beth Phoenix vs Miz and Maryse was the least entertaining and painful match to get through. Literally people in the seats begging for someone to pin their opponent and move on to the next match. 

Lashley and Lesnar was fun to watch in person. Again, the ending could have been done better IMO.

Mens Rumble was underwhelming. The names announced in the match set the tone for that though. Going into the show I assumed one of Reigns or Lesnar would enter the Rumble, likely because they lost their title earlier in the night...shocker! I think with some better names in the match earlier on and Lesnar not being number 30 would have changed the whole dynamic. 

It wasn't one of the all time greats by any stretch, but I am glad I bought a ticket. I had a lot of fun.


----------



## Dmight

Seth Trollins entrance was almost godly, he should've dyed the half of the hair blonde though. AJ Styles is the MVP of the show. This is the first time I've seen Ridge Holland and Rick Boogs, Holland has a look of a dangerous man, Boogs is funny as hell with his 'stache, smile and flexing, they're good. The booking of both title matches and the rumble match is dumpster fire level. My rate is 2/10.


----------



## Blonde

The Legit Lioness said:


> *It's not about it being a gag. It's about it being a meaningless elimination on the Road to WrestleMania after she rushed a return and was lined up to face Charlotte. They've been practicing the match for the past 2 months. She's the only credible contender on SmackDown that would create a marquee WrestleMania main event. You don't have a floundering mid carder toss her in 10 minutes.
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? Bianca carried the rumble with Alexa Bliss for 30 minutes in 2020. How can you not see that this is the fault of the agents? They made NO ONE look good.*


There's a reason they had Sasha enter early and get tossed third. If the plans were for them to put Sasha in a mania title match, they would have had her enter in at least the 29 spot, even if she was not going to go on to win. 

From what fightful is reporting, the matches penciled in for Mania is looking to be Becky vs. Bianca and Ronda vs. Charlotte and Charlotte pitched the Ronnie match for months, which is probably why they had Charlotte enter the rumble, so that if they didn't finalize things with Ronda on time, they could still have Charlotte win and then work on getting Ronda in. I really hope that they do Sasha vs. Trish at Mania. Even if they do Sasha and Bayley vs. Trish and Lita, I'd be happy with that. I'm fearing that it will be Sasha and Bayley vs. Zelina and Carmella. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487749365326299136


----------



## Freelancer

The important question is where the hell was Veer?


----------



## Dmight

Dmight said:


> Seth Trollins entrance was almost godly, he should've dyed the half of the hair blonde though. AJ Styles is the MVP of the show. This is the first time I've seen Ridge Holland and Rick Boogs, Holland has a look of a dangerous man, Boogs is funny as hell with his 'stache, smile and flexing, they're good. The booking of both title matches and the rumble match is dumpster fire level. My rate is 2/10.


I'm sorry. A bonus point for getting the crowd to chant "TNA" during the Rumble. Hilarious. 3/10 overall.


----------



## Geert Wilders

Reigns vs Rollins was MOTN.
Rumble was _ok. _It did its job with the lack of stars.
Lesnar Lashley was underwhelming and short - expected.

Overall a 5/10


----------



## Well You Know

Freelancer said:


> The important question is where the hell was Veer?


Still on his way to Raw


----------



## ElTerrible

That awkward moment, when you have a 30 men Royal Rumble PPV match and the biggest debut of the week is Danhausen on Dynamite.


----------



## ElTerrible

Dmight said:


> I'm sorry. A bonus point for getting the crowd to chant "TNA" during the Rumble. Hilarious. 3/10 overall.


Mickie James easily had the biggest pop in either Rumble. Song is catchy as hell. Also hilarious that it feels like Styles and Nakamura were #1 + #2, because they had the only other entrance themes that aren´t generic trash.


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

Easily the worst Rumble ever. Most of the other matches were average and both rumble matches themselves where beyond terrible. Shane and Bunny as the surprises? Fuck off.

The men’s match showed clear as day how limited the talent pool is on both brands. Other than a couple of pops, nothing. It was louder in the fucking thunderdome (or whatever it was called) last year! Reaction to Brock entering and winning? Well of course it was happening after losing to Bobby, fucking obvious. 

Personally think it would have been better having Brock win EC next month as a surprise entrant and instead have Drew win the Rumble and go up against Lashley to make up for last year. I just think this was a real shitty way of setting up the obvious Reigns v Brock main event at Mania.

Don’t even get me started on Rousey!!! Fucking insult to the business to have her win this.


----------



## zkorejo

5 and I'm being generous. Really started off well. Roman/Seth was good, women's rumble was great then it all went to shit. WM sign burning right after it was fitting.

Skipped Becky vs dewdrop, no interest. Lesnar vs Lashley was kind of disappointing. Not the battle of the Titans I expected.

Roman/Heyman swerve makes no sense whatsoever.

Men's rumble was boring as fuck. Hardly any surprises, predictable moments featuring midcard talent that mean nothing. Lesnar winning was meh but I'm not too bummed about it.

Tbh nobody else looked like they should have won. That's the state of WWEs current active roster and I blame booking. When a rapper out pops majority of the roster you know your booking sucks.

They spent entire ppv building 2 matches for WM at the expense of the entire fucking roster. Roman/Lesnar and Ronda/Charlotte are 4 people then there's like 10 slots worth of gap. Then there's Becky and Rollins. Then everyone else at the bottom.


----------



## WindPhoenix

5/10 
-Seth vs Roman was the best match from a match,entertainment and story pov.

- The women's rumble sucked. I had a feeling Ronda was going to win, but the match was bad. Sasha doing the splits was the best part of the match.

- Becky/Doudrop was good in ring, but the match was doomed to get over because of not establishing a story dynamic between 2 heels. This is combined with the Mania sign getting lit on fire. No matter the match, something being on fire is going to take attention away from that match.

- I didn't think the mixed tag or Lesnar/Lashley was bad at all.

- The Men's Rumble match was awful. I knew Brock was going to win, but they went the worst way of getting there.


----------



## Freelancer

ElTerrible said:


> That awkward moment, when you have a 30 men Royal Rumble PPV match and the biggest debut of the week is Danhausen on Dynamite.


Truth


----------



## toon126

So bad on so many levels. Women's RR relied so heavily on surprise entrants, while the men's RR relied on its current crop, and boy did we learn how short of stars the company is.

Everything about the men's RR was bad. It was Road Dogg booking bad.

Reigns vs Rollins saved the show from being a 0/10, as well as the (albeit predictable) finish of the Lesnar v Lashley match.

But holy hell what a bad show.


----------



## ste1592

The Men's Rumble represents everything that's wrong with WWE today.

It was plain boring. No suprise returns that people actually wanted to see, no surprise debuts from NXT, no "forbidden door" entrants from other companies, NOTHING. 

I'm not even mad at Lesnar winning, it just felt like an absolute useless show. Just like WWE, this show lacked buzz, it lacked excitement, adrenaline, emotions.


----------



## Prosper

1/10. That show was a fuckin embarrassment on all levels and I hate that I watched the whole thing.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

thorn123 said:


> Mentioned this is another thread … fits here
> 
> Ronda being in and winning the RR made mainstream news here in Australia. Should have ended the show.
> We know who the biggest star in the fed is now.


Exactly, Ronda is a draw. Why the hell wouldn't she win the Royal Rumble. IWC don't have to like it, but Rousey is over and she'll sell tickets for Mania.


----------



## yeahbaby!

I have no problem with Ronda winning. She didn't look all that good but she's a star and means views and money.

What pissed me off is the Charlotte mode being turned up mode 11 leading to her and Rousey by eliminating Lita, Ripley, Baszler, Bianca. She bitches out the sentimental favourite; former champ; last year's winner and WM Champ; and number 30. FFS


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*2022 was officially voted as THE worst Royal Rumble PPV ever by the community on Cagematch.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487899702322290697*


----------



## Not Lying

^

I'm assuming the 2006 event is December to Dismember. 

I'd give the PPV a 4.
Seth/Roman delivered
Women Rumble was alright, booking of Melina (unless it's a botch)/ Sasha/ Charlotte/ Ronda still confuses me if Ronda is a heel
Becky/Doudrop was a highlight reel for the Molly Go Round and 2nd rope rock bottom
Lashley/Brock was meh, Roman poking at the beast and advanced the story, but made rest of the show predictable.
Love Edge but nobody cared for the mixed tag there. It was still fun filler.
Men's rumble was trash with those final 6 and AJ's elimination for Drew's sake was obvious and disgusting.


----------



## CTv2

The Definition of Technician said:


> ^
> 
> I'm assuming the 2006 event is December to Dismember.


No, the 2006 is referring to the Rumble match, Cagematch.com let's people review matches not just shows.

Though to be fair I don't recall the match being that bad......I may have tto re-watch it, it's been a long time.


----------



## Not Lying

CTv2 said:


> No, *the 2006 is referring to the Rumble match*, Cagematch.com let's people review matches not just shows.
> 
> Though to be fair I don't recall the match being that bad......I may have tto re-watch it, it's been a long time.


Misread that Didn't know Rey winning such a disaster to many people back then.


----------



## Dolorian

The show peaked with the opening Reigns/Rollins match.

(+) Reigns/Rollins, great match with top notch storytelling
(+) Reigns interfering in Lesnar/Lashley
(+) Ronda returning
(+) Drew being back

(-) Sasha's elimination
(-) AJ Styles' elimination
(-) Lesnar/Lashley, the match just didn't deliver to expectations
(-) Mixed tag match, it was ok I guess but it was really something they could've easily done on a RAW episode
(-) Lesnar winning the Rumble, storywise sure it makes sense but I would have liked to see Reigns face someone else at Mania. Maybe Rollins is added to make it a triple threat?
(-) The structure/pacing of both Rumbles were off, several times I didn't care about what was happening with anyone in the ring

Below average show overall, I would give it a 4 out of 10.


----------

